# Frigidaire ice dispenser won't stop running



## jasmine31577 (Nov 25, 2009)

My water actuator on my frigidaire GLRS267ZDB2 refrigerator snapped off. I ordered a new one and replaced it. While doing so the ribbon came off and when I re attach it the ice dispenser will not stop running and the water will not work. What did I do?


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

"While doing so the ribbon came off." "What did I do?" I think you answered your own question. IF you are talking about the ribbon cable connector, you may have crossed two of those tiny connector pins creating a complete circuit which is telling the ice dispenser to run all the time. Go back, remove what you have installed, inspect the end of the ribbon cable connection very carefully, even if you have to use a magnifying glass. These tiny connections must be separated. OR-it's possible that you may have a bad actuator, or even the wrong actuator. This stuff happens. Good Luck, David


----------



## jasmine31577 (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes, I am referring to the ribbon cable. One end of the ribbon cable came out and once I plugged it back in all the craziness started. I will check the end VERY carefully. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## dtwheel (Aug 12, 2010)

*Frigidaire Gallery GLRS267ZDB2*

Wow I have the exact same problem with my Frigidaire Gallery Series GLRS267ZDB2 Refrigerator; the water actuator broke I replaced it, the ribbon came off, I re-attached it and the auger to the ice machine will not quit running. I actually paid the $9.50 to get a new ribbon (I figured I messed it up somehow) installed it and I am still having the problem. Did you get yours fixed? Any suggestions on what I should do now?


----------



## jasmine31577 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Finally Fixed*

Yes, I was able to fix the problem with the water not working and the ice never stopping. I will do my best to explain how we fixed it with my limited knowledge of what parts are actually called. There are two boards located behind the face plate. One board is actually connected to the face plate and the other board (I refer to this one as the mother board) is connected to the freezer itself. The ribbon is connected to both boards. We replaced the ribbon twice and the "mother board" once. We also had two repairmen look at it. What the final outcome was (many dollars later) was the board that is attached to the face plate itself. Once we replaced that board the water dispenser and ice maker worked perfectly. If you have any other questions just post them and I will do my best to fumble through a response. :thumbsup:


----------



## dtwheel (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks! I will try to replace the "face plate" board as well and see what happens. I had a repair guy look at mine also and he literally scratched his head said "hmm" and "I don't know whats wrong with it. I will call you back". Never heard from him again. Thanks for your insight.


----------



## jasmine31577 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Funny*

Our first repairman did the exact same thing. He just kept staring at it, scratching his head, and stating, "it shouldn't be doing that". He actually asked me to call him and tell him how I fixed it if I was able to figure it out. The 2nd repairman replaced the correct board, but honestly that was the only option left after we already replaced the ribbon and mother board. I looked up the actual names and the one we replaced is called the "board switch" while the other one is called the "board power". We ordered them off of appliancepartspro.com

Good Luck!


----------



## TonyR (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm having the same problem.
broken water lever replaced, hook everything back up and ice auger wont stop.
Guess I'll order a "board switch"
Someone let me know if you found a cheaper solution.


----------

